

Here’s how badly the USA is getting ripped off by its mobile phone providers - AndrewDucker
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/05/heres-how-badly-were-getting-ripped-off-by-our-mobile-phone-providers/

======
PebblesHD
I'm not sure how Australia compres to the U.S. and U.K. but I must say I fear
our mobile phone plans are far more expensive than even the U.S.

For example I currently pay Optus $95/month for my phone plan, this is a 24
month contract plan that provides my phone as well slightly inflating the
price. For that money I get unlimited calls and texts and 5GB of data. The
comparable plan from competitor Telstra is over $120. There are smaller
companies sharing cell networks like TPG and Amaysim but they can't really
compete with data or calls. Prepaid plans are slightly better but still
extremely expensive compared to other places I've lived.

------
mahouse
It is impossible!!! A free market allows and encourages competition! Fucking
commies!

